
Webtype - new @font-face service launched from Font Bureau - joeminkie
http://www.webtype.com/
======
joeminkie
I know there are way more devs than designers here but adding a little unique
typography to your web app can't hurt.

Between this and Typekit I can't wait to see new web typography take off.

~~~
jws
_…can't hurt._

– until your type hoster is not reachable and things render funny, or if you
waited for the font don't render at all. (Or you host them yourself (if legal)
and your clients need to download them.)

– until you use Molengo from Google's font directory and find out the dots on
the lowercase 'i' character render too far to the left on iPhones and iPads.
(Why‽ What kind of stupid bug is that?)

– until you find out that some linux variants are set up with ghastly font
renderers and your type looks relatively shabby for those clients.

------
TrevorBurnham
I'm noticing that these fonts aren't working on the iPad. Very disappointing.
Typekit has iPhone/iPad support, though it's still an experimental, opt-in
feature.

------
EvanK
I already use free fonts from FontSquirrel, so I don't know what extra value
they add?

